# Sex and Physical Intimacy



## akshaybhatt2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Before I explain my problem, I would like to say that most of it is my fault.

I and my wife have been married for more than 7 years, have two beautiful kids, a startup company, and are financially healthy. The problem is I am very sexually active, experimental and knowledgeable. My wife on the other hand isn't at all. She didn't know what a condom looks like (till she was in her postgrad engineering) or how to masturbate. She has never masturbated, given a blowjob/handjob, had doggy style sex, anal sex. She did have a lesbian fling in her undergrad, but that was only limited to holding each other's hands or kissing each other's cheeks. Her idea of physical intimacy is holding hands, and talking poetical, mine is mind blowing sex and then holding hands.

Even before marriage i courted her for 4 years before proposing her and out of those 4 yrs, 3.5 yrs I didn't even hold her hand once. I was patient. 

Don't get me wrong, she loves sex, she moans loudly when I am doing it. But the thing is I am doing it. If I don't initiate, we can go months without having sex and I masturbate 2-3 times daily. It's not that she doesn't take care of herself. She is nearest to what you can call perfection, extremely beautiful, takes good care of herself, wears excellent clothes, has highest ideals in life. 

I have had number of flings after marriage, not before for number of reasons (financial prob, studies, career, waiting for right person). These flings are killing me, I don't enjoy them, make me feel guilty, and I am not at all attached to these women, except i want sex (I haven't slept with any of them). My wife has discovered most of these flings and she doesn't trust me. I don't blame her. I want to stop these flings, I want to stay honest to my wife, but the sex and lust are so huge, that I start noticing women.

Please help me!!
ab


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome!
So the issue is the pure lust for women? You would rather focus that on your wife instead, but she doesn't initiate? Correct?


----------

